# Breitling Super Avenger vs Breitling Emergency Mission



## cpd c63 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys....

Next purchase is gonna be one of the two, and I'm having trouble deciding. I am gonna try and find an AD to try on the Emergency (I have tried on the SA already) but it's hard.

How do they compare as far as size and how they sit on the wrist?

Any pictures would be great, thanks!

Bring on the wrist shots. I have a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

You have a good sized wrist so both should fit you just fine. The SA is huge but wears pretty nicely with lugs that arent too long. I find the Mission to be one of the most unfriendly fitting Breitlings there is, with its long lugs and thick case.


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

RJRJRJ said:


> You have a good sized wrist so both should fit you just fine. The SA is huge but wears pretty nicely with lugs that arent too long. I find the Mission to be one of the most unfriendly fitting Breitlings there is, with its long lugs and thick case.


RJ is right, SA is way more comfortable to wear. I prefer SA better overall, but either one is a great Breitling, and it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## cpd c63 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm...looks like I'll have to try on the Emergency then...I found one at an AD about 30 minutes away.

Keep the suggestions coming guys! Thanks!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

cpd c63 said:


> Hmmm...looks like I'll have to try on the Emergency then...I found one at an AD about 30 minutes away.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming guys! Thanks!


Make sure its the Mission that youre trying on. Its completely different than the regular E which fits much, much smaller and is more in line which the rest of the line.


----------



## Blimms (May 18, 2010)

I picked up the Super Avenger about a month ago ........ and love it. I think you would love it too !! :-!:-!

Both are nice pieces though.


----------



## cpd c63 (Dec 30, 2008)

Blimms said:


> I picked up the Super Avenger about a month ago ........ and love it. I think you would love it too !! :-!:-!
> 
> Both are nice pieces though.


Gotta post pics bro!!!!

C'mon now! ;-)


----------



## Close 2 Cool (May 22, 2009)

SA all the way!  Mine on my 7.5" wrist. (old camera-poor quality shot)


----------



## chgo (Feb 11, 2006)

The SA between the 2! But try it again to be sure the size is OK for you.


----------



## cpd c63 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the picture bud! You wrist looks like the same size as mine...

I JUST BOUGHT A SA WITH BLUE BATON DIAL!!!!

I am so stoke..it will be here on Thursday!!!!! I can't wait...I'll post pictures on Thursday!


----------

